# Grip strength and deadlifts



## bubbagump (Nov 14, 2013)

My deadlift has improved significantly but now I m at the point that I can lift more than my grip will allow.  What can I do  to catch my forearms up?  I don't want to use straps because I want to build my forearms as much as possible.   Its really the hardest workout they get.  Maybe I will have to use straps.  Maybe there is something I am overlooking?   I dunno.  Any suggestions?


----------



## j2048b (Nov 14, 2013)

chalk may help? farmers walks could help? plate squeezes, using ur weight plates, static holds in front of u pulling the weight up to around eye level and holding for some sets and reps, changing up ur grip for deads also helps a bit...get a wrist roller that attaches to a weight plate, or use a string and a piece of pipe and attach a weight at the end, and roll the weight up and down, will increase ur forearm size and strength as well...rack pulls with more weight then u dead lift might also be an option?


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 14, 2013)

I use straps on the last set so i can get all the reps i can .


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 14, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> My deads have improved significantly but now I m at the point that I can lift more than my grip will allow.  What can I do  to catch my forearms up?  I don't want to use straps because I want to build my forearms as much as possible.   Its really the hardest workout they get.  Maybe I will have to use straps.  Maybe there is something I am overlooking?   I dunno.  Any suggestions?



I only have seen 2 ways to help with deadlift grip that actually work for the deadlift, keep in mind these are what the team I was with did and other top notch teams.

Static holds with heavy weight, pull the weight and just hold it until it wants to drop.

I forgot the name for this but you basically roll weight up from the ground holding a very short bar that has rope pulling the weight up as you roll the bar. (This shit is brutal)

Pinching plates, grippers and all that just don't cut it for deadlift grip you need to build the grip you use to pull not your fingers.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 14, 2013)

Grip the bar tighter lol

Static holds and rack pulls always worked for me


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Grip the bar tighter lol
> 
> Static holds and rack pulls always worked for me



Rack pulls kill my forearms especially since im used to using straps all the time for bb. Pause at the top for a second or two.

Hold plates together for as long as ypu can. Also grab dumbells by the sides and throw the from hand to hand. 

Ive seen koklov take a 45 plate flipping it in the air and catching it.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 14, 2013)

BEFORE EVERYONE SAYS STUPID TIPS, READ THIS

GRIP=WRIST FLEXORS; only minor help from brachioradialis

This is why I get so pissed at grip/forearm threads-people recommend reverse curls, pullups, holds..which is stupid!

STRONGER WRIST FLEXORS=STRONGER GRIP

YOU MUST TRAIN WRIST FLEXORS LIKE OTHER GROUPS YOU WANT STRONG!

My fav:
Behind the Back Bb Wrist Curls w/ 135-145lbs 4x8
Reverse BB Curls 4x8

For btb bb wrist curls, take a barbell with plates, have it behind you
-Then squat down, grip the barbell underhanded
-stand back up and allow arms to hang comfortably
-begin curling hands upward, get huge+strong forearms

This is better than regular wrist curls because not only will there be minimal chance to cheat, but gravity allows better form, thus more results

THROW IN REVERSE CURLS AFTER TO HIT BRACHIORADIALIS

Keep reps low; 6-8 rep range

That gives you a complete forearm workout and WILL give you results unlike holds and all that stupid shit

I was able to dead 510 and Ive never used straps in my life

Also, I can close #2 Captains of Crush

Best of luck!


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 14, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Rack pulls kill my forearms especially since im used to using straps all the time for bb. Pause at the top for a second or two.
> 
> Hold plates together for as long as ypu can. Also grab dumbells by the sides and throw the from hand to hand.
> 
> Ive seen koklov take a 45 plate flipping it in the air and catching it.



That ONLY works "pinch grip", which is mainly brachioradialis...he needs "crushing grip" strength for holding


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 14, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I only have seen 2 ways to help with deadlift grip that actually work for the deadlift, keep in mind these are what the team I was with did and other top notch teams.
> 
> Static holds with heavy weight, pull the weight and just hold it until it whats to drop.
> 
> ...



Its wrist rollers and that mainly only works on brachioradialis

Grippers do work, but you COMPETITIVE strength Ones, CoC


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 14, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> BEFORE EVERYONE SAYS STUPID TIPS, READ THIS
> 
> GRIP=WRIST FLEXORS; only minor help from brachioradialis
> 
> ...



Static holds is solid advice not stupid, I think I'll listen to those that pull from 700lb and up that had to correct this issue then listen to someone call it stupid advice.

Some of these dudes have small hands, pudgy hands or both and have had to work hard at grip these guys pull 800lb plus.

Oh and grippers didn't work worth the shit for them.


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 14, 2013)

Ahahah wrist curls!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 14, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> BEFORE EVERYONE SAYS STUPID TIPS, READ THIS
> 
> GRIP=WRIST FLEXORS; only minor help from brachioradialis
> 
> ...



Thank you for calling us all stupid.  And congrats on your 510 deadlift. Maybe when you are able to pull real man weight then you can say me and SFGIANTS are giving stupid advice. 

There are a million ways to improve your grip. In fact there is more than one type of grip. 

But to say that a static hold, which is using your grip as you intend to use it is stupid is in fact stupid. 

That's like saying that using your pecs for pushing to make them bigger and stronger won't work.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 14, 2013)

I also like fat bar deads, towel pull-ups, and plate pinches for helping to increase grip strength.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 14, 2013)

Before you guys ridicule what I'm about to suggest just give it a thought. I've always had good grip strength and that was mostly due to working an 80 lb jack hammer and swinging a heavy ass sledge hammer for 10 years. Now I'm not saying use a jack hammer but I will suggest go out and get a heavy sledge hammer and work that dam thing! Your forearm strength and grip will increase I Can assure you that!  For the record I've never pulled 700 lbs.  

In the gym kettle bell work will help too.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 14, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Before you guys ridicule what I'm about to suggest just give it a thought. I've always had good grip strength and that was mostly due to working an 80 lb jack hammer and swinging a heavy ass sledge hammer for 10 years. Now I'm not saying use a jack hammer but I will suggest go out and get a heavy sledge hammer and work that dam thing! Your forearm strength and grip will increase I Can assure you that!  For the record I've never pulled 700 lbs.
> 
> In the gym kettle bell work will help too.



I do 'sledgehammer work' aka swings all the time. Definitely helps out my grip as well.


----------



## HDH (Nov 14, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I only have seen 2 ways to help with deadlift grip that actually work for the deadlift, keep in mind these are what the team I was with did and other top notch teams.
> 
> Static holds with heavy weight, pull the weight and just hold it until it whats to drop.
> 
> ...



Believe it or not, you can pick one of these up at Walmart for cheap. I got one for my stepfather. And yes, they can be brutal.

HDH


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tips brothers.     Hulk, SF, POB- always appreciate advice from you guys.   Y'all know your shit.


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 24, 2013)

Going to add static holds, which I like anyway and the pipe and string thing to regular workout.  The pipe and string rig is brutal..  killin me!!   Will add behind the back bb if I have anything left.


----------



## Azog (Nov 24, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> Going to add static holds, which I like anyway and the pipe and string thing to regular workout.  The pipe and string rig is brutal..  killin me!!   Will add behind the back bb if I have anything left.



Hook grip never failed to enable my comicly frail hands/wrists/forearms to pull some respectable weight when I was a 175lb oly lifter.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 24, 2013)

Great read cuz my grip sux.. weight feels good then all sudden fingers dnt wanna hold lol


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 30, 2013)

Rack pulls baby,,,,, guaranteed


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 1, 2013)

Hook grip. In stead of grabbing the bar with your fingers and then thumb, grab the bar with your thumb first and then wrap your fingers around thumb and bar. Hurts like a mother at first but you get used to it.

I don't like wraps or any other kinds of help on my lifts, gloves wrist wraps and belt that's it.


----------



## shenky (Dec 1, 2013)

After all this talk, what are your thoughts on straps? I'm thinking of switching over to chalk.


----------



## surhoff88 (Dec 1, 2013)

I just ran into this problem over the summer and was able to fix it with static hold (they hurt but work), heavy as I could handle dumbell rows, chalk, and eliminaring straps.  I had the mindset straps were ok on the heaviest sets which worked well to get my back strength up but it worked too well.  Eventually my forearms and hands couldn't keep up.  So I decided my hands are going to do it by themselves or not at all.  At first it was frustrating cuz I felt like I neded a lil more work and more weight to really finish off my back but I just did a lower weight and a higher volume to achieve that.  It seemed as soon as I ditched the straps my body was forced to catch up.  I do believe straps absolutely have an important role in training but if used too much then they can be a handicap.  Thats my own experience.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 2, 2013)

pick up heavy dumbbells and just stand with them, and rack pulls,


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 2, 2013)

Yup let me reiterate man rack pulls awesome, heavy farmer carries, and that hook grip (with the fingers wrapped around thumbs) are all very good advice... and yeah chalk


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 2, 2013)

yea you'll notice though rack pulls is very easy to max out, only goes to 8 plates on both sides, gotta throw on chains and shyt too on the inside of the bar


----------



## surhoff88 (Dec 2, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> yea you'll notice though rack pulls is very easy to max out, only goes to 8 plates on both sides, gotta throw on chains and shyt too on the inside of the bar



Only 8 per side, that's it...hanging my head in embarrassment.   Much respect!


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol... No kidding. But chains are excellent especially getting through tough spots.. like in deads hanging them above... anyway different story


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

I think the best advice I have ever heard came from Ed Coan...seconded by louie Simmons.  Do not train your forearm muscles.  It will make your hands fatter and makes holding the bar more difficult.  Train your grip by holding the bar.  

Good enough for Ed and Louie.  Good enough for me.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 3, 2013)

joliver said:


> I think the best advice I have ever heard came from Ed Coan...seconded by louie Simmons.  Do not train your forearm muscles.  It will make your hands fatter and makes holding the bar more difficult.  Train your grip by holding the bar.
> 
> Good enough for Ed and Louie.  Good enough for me.



That was my point I listen to who is proven not those that read it in an article.

Static holds is a Powerlifters #1 means of getting a better grip.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2013)

Louie Simmons gives me a headache. There I said it.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Louie Simmons gives me a headache. There I said it.



Hell yeah....sometimes I just want to tell him to quit stuttering and spit that sh*t out.


----------



## Dtownry (Dec 3, 2013)

I like Kroc rows for grip strength.  That and jelqing.


----------



## h.hulk73 (Jun 17, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> I only have seen 2 ways to help with deadlifts grip that actually work for the deadlift, keep in mind these are what the team I was with did and other top notch teams.
> 
> Static holds with heavy weight, pull the weight and just hold it until it wants to drop.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the useful post


----------



## tjt011 (Jun 17, 2015)

why not use straps? they offer the extra push you might need and for me don't seem to detract from my workout


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 9, 2020)

Ressurecting this thread because I'm having grip strength issues on deadlifts now.

Qst: What about those grip strengthener things you squeeze in your hand? Are there any that are good?

I bought one, but can easily do 30 reps with it so I think it's not strong enough.

I'm gonna try the stuff they talked about in this thread also.


----------



## chandy (Aug 9, 2020)

I've kinda always been on track with the whole " hold something heavy for as long as you can" squeezing would go kinda the same. 

So farmer carries with some decently heavy weight for u and hold until it is about to give. 

With the deadlift take the weight u can do at a 90ish% max and just try to hold it for a few once u get up. Instead of going for reps. 

In your case with the things u squeeze I bought the 280ish? Or 300ish pound one from the brand iron something on Amazon a few years ago. I haven't used it in quite awhile. But even not being able to go for reps. Bit getting it Bout 3/4ths the way and just holding it. Is what I did. 

But I've also just always had pretty good grip with being born on a farm so don't just take my word for it. Someone else might have better advice


----------



## DOOM (Aug 9, 2020)

I do farmer carries with 100 lb kettle bells switching between different finger grips. Also two and three finger grip pull ups and chin ups work well. 

My favorite is walking a mile home from the super market with ten grocery bags in each hands. :32 (19):


----------



## chandy (Aug 9, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I do farmer carries with 100 lb kettle bells switching between different finger grips. Also two and three finger grip pull ups and chin ups work well.
> 
> My favorite is walking a mile home from the super market with ten grocery bags in each hands. :32 (19):



Oh yea man if u do pull ups using ur fingers instead of actually getting a good solid grip it will work the hell out of them. Just watch out doing that. It can also hyperextend ur tendons pretty easily if u arent use to using a lot of grip. and basically from your wrist to your elbow will just have a stabbing pain. as if u strained ur elbow pretty good from what I have heard. 

Haven't had either happen to me but have seen people whom it has happened to. So dont just start off trying to do a lot of em


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 10, 2020)

Simple answer... use a hook grip.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 10, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Simple answer... use a hook grip.



Ok, just googled that, looks good I will try it. Thanks


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 10, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, just googled that, looks good I will try it. Thanks



I recommend using chalk and be sure to chalk the fore finger, middle finger, and thumb big time.  If you have pain, and you will.... try taping your thumb to make it more manageable.  I also don't recommend you hook gripping for any reps over 5 and in the beginning you should use it for your warm -up sets and slowly add them in as the weight gets heavier.


----------



## CJ (Aug 10, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, just googled that, looks good I will try it. Thanks



Iron is correct, it WILL hurt at first. Stick with it, eventually it won't hurt anymore, you'll just pop blood vessels in your thumbs and they'll be purple. :32 (20):

For the tape, I'd recommend a stretchy mesh Weightlifting tape. It won't cut off the circulation in your thumbs, which you don't want, because they'll swell thus making gripping more difficult.


----------



## Jin (Aug 10, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, just googled that, looks good I will try it. Thanks


 and while you're at it, try pinning your shins!


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 10, 2020)

Jin said:


> and while you're at it, try pinning your shins!



Don't be a pussy.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 10, 2020)

If grip strength is your problem switching to a hook grip won't do much for actually increasing your grip strength. Lol.  All your  doing is counting on clamping your thumb with a finger.  Not taking anything away from the hook grip itself. It's just not fixing the problem of increasing your grip strength which you should still work on achieving


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks.

Yeah I am going to try all of the suggestions in this thread. Last week I realized that when I got to 300 lbs my grip was the limiting factor. i know I could use straps probably, but that kind of defeats the purpose in my opinion because I'm trying to get stronger all around really.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 11, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah I am going to try all of the suggestions in this thread. Last week I realized that when I got to 300 lbs my grip was the limiting factor. i know I could use straps probably, but that kind of defeats the purpose in my opinion because I'm trying to get stronger all around really.



Are you chalking up before your deads?  If not, that alone will help your grip.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 11, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Are you chalking up before your deads?  If not, that alone will help your grip.



I will try that too. My regular gym has chalk. The one I have been using the past few leg days does not though, and I have been wearing gloves.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 11, 2020)

^^^ yeah even with a solid grip one should still chalk up when pulling heavy, squatting heavy and benching heavy. Its just a smart and safe thing to do. This is why some of these commercial gyms, more like fitness centers these days are not a good place to train when they have a no chalk rule. Fuk that, no thanks.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 12, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I will try that too. My regular gym has chalk. The one I have been using the past few leg days does not though, and I have been wearing gloves.



Ok... First thing first...  Unless you piss sitting down, DON'T wear gloves.  Bare hands and chalk.  Secondly, learn how to hook.  Thirdly, man up and don't puss out when your thumbs are throbbing from the pain.

And if your gym has a no chalk rule then break out the liquid chalk and ****'m.


----------



## CJ (Aug 12, 2020)

I hate liquid chalk, so I just sneak chalk in inside of a flip top Mentos container. Just don't be so obvious about it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 12, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Ok... First thing first...  Unless you piss sitting down, DON'T wear gloves. .



Ok, but sometimes I pee sitting down if I wake up in the middle of the night and too tired to stand or have a boner. Is that a qualified exemption?


----------



## Jin (Aug 12, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, but sometimes I pee sitting down if I wake up in the middle of the night and too tired to stand or have a boner. Is that a qualified exemption?



Same rules apply: if you have a boner you may wear gloves with impunity.


----------



## chandy (Aug 14, 2020)

My gym doesn't allow chalk either. But if u go b4 staffing hours and clean up the mess and the bar good they either never say shit or never see shit. They don't really look at the cameras I guess for my gym. 

So maybe if u go in a bit earlier or later than staffing hours and just not make it obvious if a decent bit of people are there put some on and off u go.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 14, 2020)

My regular gym has chalk, and it's cool there (it's a YMCA). 

Since Covid though, they are closed on Sundays and so I did planet fitness a few times on sundays and it just happened to fall on leg day, so that is why I couldn't use chalk. BUT I don't think leg day is gonna fall on Sundays anymore for a while, also I got a new gym membership to try out for Sundays so we'll see how that goes...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 17, 2020)

If y'all didn't already think I was an idiot, this should solidify any suspicions.

So I did deadlifts back at my home gym again today for the first time in 3 weeks. No grip issues whatsoever. I think the problem was this effing bar I was using the past few weeks was slightly oversized maybe and had no tread left on the grip part. 

I mean, I know I still need to work on grip strength for situations like that, but I think the bar had a lot to do with it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 17, 2020)

john_newman said:


> Grip as tighter as you can. You can take support of wrist band.



Bro, I appreciate that you're new. And I'm glad you're here. But please read the threads you're replying to before drive by posting these knowledge bombs that nobody ever thought of or discussed already (sarcasm).


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 17, 2020)

A little off topic, but farmer carries will significantly help grip strength. I don’t like hanging from pull up bar as an exercise bc it unpacks your shoulders in an unnatural way.  
Also try Romanian deadlifts for grip strength. 
Also are you doing barbell shrugs? That’s probably the closest thing you can get to deadlifting for simple grip strength improvements. I like to overload the bar and sometimes can’t even do complete shrug reps, but it helps me practice lifting more weight than i usually would.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 17, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> A little off topic, but farmer carries will significantly help grip strength. I don’t like hanging from pull up bar as an exercise bc it unpacks your shoulders in an unnatural way.
> Also try Romanian deadlifts for grip strength.
> Also are you doing barbell shrugs? That’s probably the closest thing you can get to deadlifting for simple grip strength improvements. I like to overload the bar and sometimes can’t even do complete shrug reps, but it helps me practice lifting more weight than i usually would.



Farmers are great and a good idea is if you don't have true farmers handles to get some fat gripz and attach them to DB.  DB's are MUCH easier than farmers handles but they'll still work your grip as well as other things while you walk with them.


----------



## chandy (Aug 18, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> If y'all didn't already think I was an idiot, this should solidify any suspicions.
> 
> So I did deadlifts back at my home gym again today for the first time in 3 weeks. No grip issues whatsoever. I think the problem was this effing bar I was using the past few weeks was slightly oversized maybe and had no tread left on the grip part.
> 
> I mean, I know I still need to work on grip strength for situations like that, but I think the bar had a lot to do with it.



That definitely does has something to do with it. A lot of people will do warm ups for DL and squats with the thicker bars for DL it works that grip as u just realised a lot more cause it doesn't fit snug in ur hand at all. And the squat is for super heavy squatters that don't like the bar bending over them incase it could break. 

So definitely if u want use the fatter bar up to like 70 75% max then swap out the weights once u get heavier small thing but the more u do it the more it will help. Little as it may or may not be


----------



## El Gringo (Aug 18, 2020)

As a guy who has lost a tendon in his ring finger I must say “don’t underestimate the importance of grip”

grip used to be my hidden strength. When I was in HS playing football, I could only only bench 185. One of the worst bench presses on the team. 

but the team used to do fun grip competitions called “torpedo holds”

2 barbells would lay across the rack with about 225 on them and 1 guy on each end would pick up the barbells and grip them on the fat end. First one to let go loses. 

I somehow always made it to the end with the linemen who could bench 315-400lbs. 

I could also deadlift 450lb and shrug 400x12. The form was terrible but my grip never failed. 

now I start slipping with anything over 315 in my hands.


----------



## El Gringo (Aug 18, 2020)

Also

when it comes to lifting any weight. The harder you squeeze the bar, the lighter and easier the weight moves. Especially with bench pressing, deadlifting, squating  and shrugs. Squeezing the bar just has a way of activating all your muscles, especially for compound lifts

If you’re grip fails before your other muscles while deadlifting or shrugging, then you need to work on your grip strength.


----------

